# Please help me identify this sound - any advice to this newbie will be appreciated!



## Knitbug (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi!
I'm new to the world of guitars - I am planning on selling the digital piano I haven't touched in years and purchasing a used acoustic guitar with the funds. I am looking for both a guitar, and a teacher. 
Here is the music I am most fond of:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJleq82189Q&feature=related

What "type" of music is this? Would a person need a 6 or 12 string guitar to play it? 
Will a Seagull guitar fit my petite 5'4 frame?

And last: have I gone completely insane to try and learn a new instrument at 25?!

Thank you SO much in advance, all advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome Knitbug!

I love Sarah Harmer.... isn't she great? She usually plays an old J45, which is a dreadnaught, and she's not very big either. I play a dreadnaught and I'm only 5'4". You can get used to any size really but you should probably try a few out to see what 'fits' you best.

Lots of people start playing guitar in their 50's and even 60's, so 25 is a great age to start. I'm not really sure what Sarah's music type would be called.... folk/alt country maybe? It kind of defies categories. She's one of my favourites. You'd probably be smart to start out with a 6-string first. Seagulls are great guitars for a reasonable price. I can't help you with the teacher but if you ask around at local music shops in your area, they should have some suggestions.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey knitbug. what's most important is to get a guitar that you like, not one that reflects what someone else wants. many smaller women like the "OM" size (small bodied) best, as it gives them clearance to play well (ani difranco says it's got room for her boob). that being said, i'm 6'2 and over 200 lbs, and i play an OM for my main guitar, lol. i just hope i don't look too much like tiny tim in the process. 

if you're looking at a seagull (a great choice), you might get their new body size, they call it a "mini jumbo" (i'd say it's a bit smaller than that), but it's just a great sounding guitar design. make sure you go out and play around with enough guitars to get a feel for the sounds (you can always ask the salesperson to strum it for you, if you're not there yet). 

sarah harmer's pretty much folk in my books (lately at least). any quality acoustic guitar will be fine for this style. i've taught a beginning 60 year old woman, so 25 is frankly pretty early to start  you'll find a good teacher at L&M/the carpenter shop in waterloo, i'm sure. if you're in kitchener, there's a new little shop across from the bus depot. the owner seems like a really nice guy, i'm sure they'd teach you too.


----------



## Knitbug (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for your help, Gilliangirl! I wish I knew what dreadnaught is.
My father and his 4 siblings all play guitar and I grew up attending band practices and doing silly back-up singer acts - I wish I would have taken advantage of this and learned a thing or two before I moved away!
I live in Cambridge and there's a place called Murch Music not too far away that offer lessons that seem affordable, I think I'll start there. 
Sarah is great!! I was so excited when I heard she was touring Kitchener Waterloo when I'm a Mountain came out along with that documentary on the Escarpment! Saw her live a couple years ago and was just mesmerized!
Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Heck no! You're never too old. I was 35 and I have to say it's been great to have a hobby. I'm a hack but I still love it and love, love, love acoustic guitar. I guess that music is pop/folk? It's pretty. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Knitbug (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Sutree,
Because I have to purchase used (digital piano is 10 years old) I don't think I will have the opportunity to go try different ones at a store. Is it reasonable to purchase on from a classified ad?
Thanks!
Knitbug


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey and welcome to the world of guitars.

Even if you are buying new you can always go and check out the ones at the store. Can't play? pick one up and sit with it as if you were going to play... figure out what is comfortable. Try pressing down on the strings at the frets and see what you like for string height or neck style. You could even give them a strum and ask the guy what kinds of wood it is.. any info you can get before buying one used will help in your search. The best thing you could do is bring someone who knows a bit more than you who can explain the differences etc... and who would be able to point you in a direction. It will help because they wont laugh when you ask "what's this thingy called?" lol


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Knitbug said:


> Hi Sutree,
> Because I have to purchase used (digital piano is 10 years old) I don't think I will have the opportunity to go try different ones at a store. Is it reasonable to purchase on from a classified ad?
> Thanks!
> Knitbug


it is, but i wouldn't advise it until you know more about guitars. there can be things wrong with a guitar that don't show to a beginning player. murch's is also an L&M (long and mcquade, big canadian chain), and they'll treat you right, no doubt. you can get a new seagull (or simon&patrick, same company) for under $500 with a case, i would suspect that since you're calling it a digital "piano" instead of "keyboard" that it's got at least a weighted action? you should get $500 for that at least. murch's will also trade in your keyboard, although of course you'll get more money if you sell privately. do you know someone who's a music junkie? might be the best place to start, have someone knowledgeable on your side. good luck in any case!

oh, you asked about 12-strings. i wouldn't make that your first guitar. they're a lot tougher to fret (push the strings down), as there's a pair of strings. unless you're very determined, you might find that frustrating until you've built up some muscles and callus.


----------



## Knitbug (Feb 20, 2008)

I made a quick phone call and you're right, Murch is now L&M! Litteraly a skip and a jump from my place. Awesome.
Even though my digital piano has a weighted keybord, pedals, the whole lot (my poor parents, paid $2000 in 1995 for it), the associate I spoke to on the phone said I would get very little for it there. I would love to get $500, as I could then get a brand new Mini-Jumbo   I could go and try it out and then purchase, it it feels right  Oh, I'm so excited! But first, to sell the piano...


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Knitbug said:


> I made a quick phone call and you're right, Murch is now L&M! Litteraly a skip and a jump from my place. Awesome.
> Even though my digital piano has a weighted keybord, pedals, the whole lot (my poor parents, paid $2000 in 1995 for it), the associate I spoke to on the phone said I would get very little for it there. I would love to get $500, as I could then get a brand new Mini-Jumbo   I could go and try it out and then purchase, it it feels right  Oh, I'm so excited! But first, to sell the piano...


while it's true that it will have devalued heavily, a weighted, full sized, velocity sensitive keyboard with midi in/out is always going to be worth something. people want them for their project studios. if i had a cheap acoustic, i'd trade you... what brand/model is the keyboard? have you looked around at ebay and such to see what it's worth now? some brands hold value better than others. kurzweil does well, for instance.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Knitbug....welcome aboard...if you're real impatient I could arrange to loan you one until you get your piano sorted out, i'm near Elmira....seems like there is always a lot of pianos and organs for sale in the local kijiji adds....pm me if you want a loaner...and good luck selling the piano
RIFF


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey there!! Just thought i would mention that Murch-long mcquade, have real easy payment plans AND rent things .You could rent a guitar for awhile then try a different one or you could choose right and finance a 500 dollar guitar for about 50 per month.I have a few guitars but still rent occasionaly cause "I can"!!!! YOUR NEVER TO OLD TO LEARN !!!! ps THESE OPTIONS WILL LET YOU KEEP YOUR PIANO OR SELL IT PRIVATELY FOR A BETTER PRICE.


----------

